
Traefik 2.0 RC1 Is Out - emilevauge
https://community.containo.us/t/traefik-release-v2-0-0-rc1/1341
======
TwelveNights
I have never seen so many emojis used in a single rc announcement before. That
being said, congratulations to the Traefik team for closing in on 2.0.0.

